# Portpatrick, anyone know if midges like it there?



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

We're thinking of touring Scotland once we sell, starting in the South west and going clockwise. Is it just the lochs where the dreaded midges reside or are they abundant by the sea too? 
Answers on a postcard....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Abundant anywhere in the West out of the wind and some would argue that the ones in the SW are worse than the hieland ones  I actually can say that the ones in the English borders can be similar.


Thats why we are going in a week or so before they get going


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not likely to be any at Portpatrick. I have friends there who I have visited several times and never noticed midges or heard them speak of them.
Too close to the sea.

Totally different matter in the forests just inland - near Newton Stewart we were eaten alive!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, no probs when we've been to Portpatrick (lovely place) but head for the forests for a feeding frenzy :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

used to go there in my yachting days. never heard of a midge then.

des


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

We have stayed in an excellent hotel just south of Port Patrick during the summer, and walked for miles all along the cliffs there. Not a midge in sight - they were all being blown inland by the gales..... :wink: :wink:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Been to Portpatrick a few times in July/Aug and never been bitten and I'm a midge magnet.
Lesley


----------

